# Moving out today



## risinphoenix (Aug 11, 2011)

Well today is the day I move out. It makes me sad. I asked her last night if she wants a divorce. She got really angry & asked me why I have asked her about that the past 3 days in a row. She said she doesn't know if I just dont listen or if it goes in 1 ear & out the other. She said we are seperating. The reason I keep asking is when she said she can't do this to me anymore, the indecisiveness, she came home with her wedding ring off & was talking as if this is the end for us. Seperating or divorcing, I need to proceed forward as if we are divorcing. I need to give her space to figure out the insanity inside her head. I will take this time, as many of you have suggested on this site, to focus solely on myself & transform myself into a better person. As soon as I leave I will begin the NC except where it involves our son, I hope she realizes 1 day that she wants our marriage & our family but I can't put my life on hold for her any longer & I can't hold onto that hope anymore. Today begins my transformation into a Phoenix.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walt (Jul 17, 2011)

risinphoenix said:


> Separating or divorcing, I need to proceed forward as if we are divorcing.
> 
> I will take this time, as many of you have suggested on this site, to focus solely on myself & transform myself into a better person.
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## risinphoenix (Aug 11, 2011)

We just had a talk with our son & she told him dada is going to live with Aunt _____ for awhile. OMG, she confuses the hell outta me, she said she wants out but now all she wants is a separation?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## risinphoenix (Aug 11, 2011)

I found out for sure this morning that she is still having contact with the OM. I confronted her on it & she blatantly lied. I am kinda glad that she did lie cuz it makes me angry & I can embrace the anger which will aid me in my healing process. I will embrace the anger but not act out on it. The complete & utter disrespect she has for me....she must think I'm a niave chump but she forgets I've been on her side of this situation but at least I had the balls to admit it when I was caught. Karma will come back to bite her in the ass & I won't be there to help her pick up the pieces.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

